
Sheep learn to recognise celebrity faces from different angles - rbanffy
https://www.newscientist.com/article/sheep-learn-recognise-celebrity-faces-different-angles/?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&cmpid=SOC|NSNS|2017-Echobox&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1510100450
======
DonHopkins
I was worried this was another #metoo incident where sheep were identifying
the celebrities who sexually assaulted them from a line-up.

------
neuralk
Move over deep learning, hello sheep learning.

~~~
microcolonel
SheepMind

I must say, these past couple days on HN have been exceedingly sheepish.
Yesterday I believe there was a story about [Google] Sheep View.

~~~
dharma1
Did you hear about the new BaaS from AWS, Lamb-da? I hear bleat learning
practitioners fleeced by Google Cloud are flocking to it

~~~
contingencies
Word from the field this summer is the practitioners are advancing rapidly
through sheer will. They literally shed the fluff and get down to business.
With skin in the game, they jump hurdles in the field overnight!

------
haffi112
How do they decide when the sheep gets a reward? To me it looked like it was
quite ambiguous sometimes what the sheep was doing, it kind of waddled to the
left/right and once it was at the right choice it got a reward... Anyone knows
how the reward was determined? Was there a person observing?

It would be more convincing if the sheep had to commit to a choice by
selecting a left/right door it needs to enter based on the information
presented.

------
sharpercoder
I find celebrity worshipping a bit... mêh.

------
nabla9
(Sheep? Is this political science research?)

>For the first time, the study reveals that sheep can mentally take a two-
dimensional image of a face and rejig it into a three-dimensional
representation

Visual cortex can automatically adjust and learn some tasks, but some others
require intentional mental effort, at least initially.

I haven't read the paper yet. But what I want to know how much intentional
processing the sheep do to achieve this. As far as I know, best way to detect
mental effort is the delay before action.

In humans mental rotation of picture is not automatic after the angle grows
past some threshold. Then humans must intentionally rotate the image in their
mind.

------
Sniffnoy
Huh, I'm more surprised that most other animals _can 't_ do this...

~~~
trhway
i don't think there is study saying other animals can't do this. There is also
much to be said about successful construction of the study like the one in the
article. As for example dogs studies show, dogs are more interested in other
dog faces than human faces. And dogs are the animals who have the most contact
with us. Even shelter dogs show less interest in human faces then the dogs who
normally live with people. One can expect that other animals who have even
less contact with people would have even less interest in human faces. They
should have did this sheep experiment using photos of celebrity sheep - i
think the results would be off the charts :)

Anyway, studies on dog recognition of human faces (and dogs are very good at
it, recognizing emotions, etc..) show that dogs pay much attention to eyes.
Another clue here is that deep learning networks trained for human and animal
faces contain a lot of eye and snout kernels in the internal layers - it seems
that image processing by our brain as well as by DNNs is mostly edge based -
edge means high spatial frequency and higher frequency means more informative
signal - and snouts and eyes are high density edge clusters compare to the
rest of face. That suggests that eyes is a key element in face recognition.
The sheep looking at left or right profile photo of a face still see one of
the eyes which were shown on the straight mugshot photo of the same face, and
thus i think the sheep has enough info to recognize the face. Somebody running
a human face recognition DNN can perform the same test using the DNN instead
of a sheep and see which neuron paths would get activated. My bet is on eye
kernels.

~~~
Sniffnoy
The article says:

> Humans and monkeys are the only other creatures known to do this from two-
> dimensional images.

I have to assume they have at least tried it with other animals?

~~~
rbanffy
Publication bias could be a factor.

------
pvaldes
This open the door to a new age of solving crimes against sheeps. Show the
survivor sheeps in an attacked herd a photo of each domestic dog living in the
area and see what happens.

------
yxhuvud
This seems a candidate for the ig Nobel prize..

------
EGreg
Now if only sheep could recognize each other from different angles:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=91ClBEM6JAU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=91ClBEM6JAU)

------
tomxor
Finally we can replace those kludgy ANNs with these nice sheeps!

------
HazardAGuess
This is the very definition of animal cruelty!

~~~
King-Aaron
You signed up to HN just to say that?

~~~
DonHopkins
Slow night in St Petersburg.

------
jbreckmckye
Sheep-based facial login, anyone?

------
zachjbart
"Jack Gyllenhaal"

